# How do you like your Eggs?



## Naiwen (Jul 10, 2021)

Omelette, scrambled eggs, ham, bacon, cheese, potatoes or with a Full English Breakfast, tea or coffee for me personally. And you yourself?


----------



## safeinsanity (Jul 11, 2021)

Well Cooked ..lol


----------



## Gibby (Jul 11, 2021)

Not raw 😙


----------



## Pig Hip (Jul 11, 2021)

I really like 'em boiled for some reason.


----------



## kikipetie (Jul 12, 2021)

sunny side up


----------



## Butterfly88 (Jul 18, 2021)

Scrambled


----------



## WhippedCream (Jul 26, 2021)

Scrabbled eggs are the best, especially when made properly so they're spongey but have a consistent texture throughout.


----------



## Jasony (Mar 19, 2022)

Eggs are good with all the stuff the OP mentioned.  Anyway, I like some Pace picante sauce on my eggs when possible.  Also, I like to lightly cook eggs because they're better that way. I mean, I would leave the stove on 1 or something.

Note: I am referring to scrambled eggs.


----------



## Ravenfreak (Apr 7, 2022)

In the trash, I don't like eggs no matter how they're made.  They're only good for baking and that's it.


----------



## Lammchen (Apr 8, 2022)

I like them over easy sometimes but also I like to make them scrambled with bits of green pepper, onion and bacon bits mixed in. So good. Lately though, I've just sprayed some Pam spray in the pan and fried the egg adding cheese on top and flipping it over. With a piece of toast this is a really good breakfast.


----------



## Nomad (Apr 11, 2022)

I like hard-boiled eggs, omelets as well as egg curry.


----------

